# Altes Display vom Notebook an den PC anschließen



## Jam00 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen alten Bildschrim (Compaq Armada 1750) von einem Notebook.
Ich wollte nun gerne diesen Bildschrim an meinen PC anschließen.
Mein Frage nun ist, was dieser Bildschirm für einen Anschluss habe bzw. wie ich dies Herrausfinden kann. Und wenn ich weiß was dies für ein Anschluss ist ob ich mir dann einfach nur einen Adapter löten muss oder ob ich einen Videowandler oder soetwas benöige.
Bilder vom Bildschrim: (1,2)

Danke im Voraus

mfg.
Jam00


----------



## jannicars (24. Juni 2011)

Ähnliche Themen:
http://www.tutorials.de/hardware/72488-notebook-display.html


----------



## Jam00 (24. Juni 2011)

Ja,
in dem Thema steht ja das es mit Controler gehen könnte, den habe ich!


----------

